# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Помогите выбрать видео карточку

## Discount

Хочу поставить на второй комп новую ( всмысле б/у ) видюшку, но не знаю какую выбрать, помогите опердилитьяс из этого списка:
- PowerColor 2600xt 256mb ddr3
- XFX GeForce 8500GT 256 Mb DDR2
- Microstar geforce 8600gt 512mb
- Palit GeForce 7600 GT 256 mb
- Sapphire Radeon HD 2400 Pro 256mb
Какая на ваш взгляд будет оптимальная для игрушек на такой старенькой конфигурации
- мать ASUS A8N-E http://ru.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=...55&modelmenu=1
- проц Athlon 64 3500+ http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hi...modelid=761988
- оператива 1x1gb PC 3200 + 1x512 PC 3200
P.S. Блок питания пока не преобрёл, так что если не сложно скажите какое напряжение оптимально для стабильной работы при данной видео карте)...Зарание спасибо!

----------


## S1mple

*Microstar geforce 8600gt 512mb*

----------

